# Jacktown



## Martie

*Jacktown PA* *October 18 & 19* 
I am new to this, but this show has been around for years! I understand there are lots of antique engines, machinery and tractors (of all sizes) shown here. I hope to see some of you there! If you need directions, feel free to ask. I don't think you will find Jacktown on most maps... Try Bangor PA... site is just a couple of miles east!


----------



## Randy1

*J town*

Been to Jacktown many times.It is one of the best shows for seeing hit and miss engines and buying them.Many flea market items at good prices.The show in the grove.I'm in N.E.Pa. below W.B. Randy


----------



## bontai Joe

*Thanks for the info!*

Thanks Martie for posting the dates! I gotta go and see some of Kevin's stuff if it is there. I also gotta remember my camera. I hope the weather is decent. The way this year has been, snow wouldn't surprise me much.


----------



## Martie

I'm hoping to see you guys there (How will I know it's you?) I only live about 10 minutes away, so I can/will go both days maybe. When are you (Joe- Randy- Kevin) planning on going?


----------



## bontai Joe

Well as of right now at 2:04 this afternoon, my plans are to go Saturday morning around 10:00 am. With a wife that works wacky shifts and is on 24 hour call plus a teenage daughter, my plans could have already changed and I just don't know it yet How will you know me? I'm 6'-3" tall, over 300 lbs and going bald with a full beard and if I remember, I'll have my camera around my neck. I'll be wearing my dark blue NJ Sportsman Federation baseball hat. (Deere don't make one big enough) Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Randy1

*J town*

Hope to get there Sat. if I could rearange a job I have planned.I'm the ugly one on the left. Randy


----------



## Kevin Beitz

What part of this fourm does the people from the garden web hang out here ????


----------



## jodyand

*Pretty much all over*

Pretty much all over:smiles: Kevin glad to see you post don't be a stranger:winky: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Kevin Beitz

Next question....
How do I get my picture on the left side of the post like other people have ????

Thanks again.
Kevin


----------



## jodyand

*Ok*



> _Originally posted by Kevin Beitz _
> *Next question....
> How do I get my picture on the left side of the post like other people have ????
> 
> Thanks again.
> Kevin *




Kevin
Go to your user cp its the first button at the top right. Right by the big tractorforum logo at the top. Click on it then click on edit option go to the bottom of the page and click on change avatars. then pick one or download one of your own and then click change setting thats it. Oh buy the way welcome to the forum.
Jody:usa:


----------



## bontai Joe

*Welcome back Kevin!*

Kevin,
Glad to see you here again. You asked where most of the GW guys are hanging out at. Mostly in the Lawn tractor forums, especially in the Shade tree disscussion area. Andy has the place pretty much debugged and it is a LOT easier to post photos here. There is also a photography forum here which might interest you. It's growing and Andy is working hard to continue to improve the place.


----------

